# my chickens, and a question.



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

these are my three chickens. a silkie a light sussex and a clydach clocker.

my question is. my silkie is the same age as the other 2 but feels alot smaller and a lot lighter. is this normal for the breed ?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Can't answer your question but I had to say, they're gorgeous!!!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't know about the clydach clocker, but the light sussex is listed as a full sized breed with an average hen weight of 7 pounds. A silkie is a bantam breed and I have a book that states a hen's average weight is 2 pounds. So yes, they are VERY different in size.

Your silkie makes me smile. They are so darn cute, like a stuffed animal.


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

I've got to find a source for the Clydach Clocker here in the US! BTW, love the crushed beer can. My chickens aren't much into beer, but love the grains left over from homebrew. ;-)


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> I don't know about the clydach clocker, but the light sussex is listed as a full sized breed with an average hen weight of 7 pounds. A silkie is a bantam breed and I have a book that states a hen's average weight is 2 pounds. So yes, they are VERY different in size.
> 
> Your silkie makes me smile. They are so darn cute, like a stuffed animal.


all are bantams, including the light sussex.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

CountryMama said:


> I've got to find a source for the Clydach Clocker here in the US! BTW, love the crushed beer can. My chickens aren't much into beer, but love the grains left over from homebrew. ;-)


lol. its a can of orange pop. (or soda) the kids from next door threw it over.


----------



## muranofarms (Oct 8, 2012)

Silkies are pretty small, but she shouldn't feel terribly light if they're all bantys. How old are they?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes they are bantams, rob. Only small.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice Rob. I would loved to have a silkie...When I got mine I didn't know you could mix them, now I'm afraid to add any new ones because of the pecking order and bringing sickness into my flock. I'm new to all this...lots of good advice on here. I have *14* RIR's. Jen


----------

